# USFS MUSHROOM PERMIT INFO



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I am posting what info is available on mushroom permits; I am also awaiting word on any updates which I will immediately post if different from these. I'll upload jpegs of the flyers as well as PDF's. This covers the six Ranger Districts listed within the Shasta-Trinity National Forest (in "far-northern California").
The bottom line at this point is understanding the "Special Forest Products Incidental-Use Guide". There is no charge for picking for personal use although you are limited to ONE gallon per day, and only up to 5 gallons per year. If you sell mushrooms you must purchase a commercial permit. I won't put all the info in this post for the sake of redundancy, but all the info is in the uploaded material. Be aware of all the USFS regulations as they put the responsibility of knowing them on the pickers! I hope we all have a great year....Happy Shroomin'!


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2018)

You all need a permit?? Good grief..


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> You all need a permit?? Good grief..


Tell me about it! It's ridiculous out here in CA. They are determined to regulate every aspect of our lives. And only 1 pound per day or 5 lbs per year for Morels for personal use!


----------

